# Pelican found on colorado



## aewers (Apr 13, 2015)

Doubt anyone on here owns a pelican but just incase they have some info this is from the Garfield county sheriff's office:



Title: Kayak Found In the Colorado River



IMPORTANT: Please direct any media requests to the contact above. Do not contact the Garfield County Emergency Communications Center or Patrol staff for media requests. 



GARFIELD COUNTY, Colo. –



On Tuesday May 24, 2016 at approximately 4:25 PM the Garfield County Sheriff’s Office was advised of a Kayak floating upside down in the Colorado River. The kayak was observed and followed by the Eagle County Sheriff’s Office and the Gypsum Fire Department as it travelled from Eagle County and entered the Glenwood Canyon into Garfield County.



Deputies from the Garfield County Sheriff’s Office, members of the Garfield County Search and Rescue and the Glenwood Fire Department responded. The kayak was pulled to land by two firemen who swam out to it as it neared the Hanging Lake rest area. The Firemen wanted to make sure there was no one trapped in the capsized kayak.



The kayak was brought ashore around 5:15 PM. It is described as a Pelican Premium Odyssey 100 X. If you think the kayak may be yours and can identify it please contact the Glenwood Springs Fire Department for their assistance in this matter.



The Garfield County Sheriff’s Office wishes to extend its thanks to all responders, law enforcement and individuals who were involved in following, tracking and ultimately allowing the rescue of the Kayak at the Hanging Lake rest area.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

*Kayak in the Colorado*

Just heard a radio spot on KDNK Carbondale that EMS chased and recovered an overturned kayak on the Colorado through Dotsero and into Glenwood Canyon. Evidently Glenwood Fire has the kayak, Sorry cant remember the details of the boat but if it's yours and you can identify it its in Glenwood. Good reminder that if you loose a boat to notify the authorities downsteam. Sounds like EMS spent several hours recovering this boat because they didn't know if someone was trapped inside.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry for the duplication - the post below re "pelican" has the details. Thought that was about a found waterproof box!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I combined the 2 threads into one.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

I was expecting this:


----------

